
PEP 518 Accepted: Specifying Build System Requirements for Python Projects - stonesixone
https://hg.python.org/peps/file/tip/pep-0518.txt
======
stonesixone
tl;dr Specifies a pyproject.toml file so alternatives to setup.py can be used.

